# Read an article that scared the hell out of me



## theoneirologist (Apr 9, 2012)

I was on Reddit recently and stumbled across an article how schizophrenics are able to tickle themselves? This is strange because I've been able to do this, like if I think about a tickling sensation under my feet, since I've been young, but the DP set in a month and half ago. My biggest fear is getting schizo so obviously you can imagine my fear now. But since I've been able to do it since I've been like 7 I think it's not related whatsoever.


----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much. I think people with DP have a heightened awareness of everything - like an over-stimulation of their senses. So, every little thing that happens to us we think there's some deeper meaning behind it, when in reality most people who don't have DP experience the same things, but they're able to brush it off because it's not as extreme. The fact that you're questioning your sanity or reality testing, means that you are far from schizophrenia. It's best not to read too much about mental illness when you have DP because all it does is increase anxiety and that's the last thing anyone needs!

"One key phrase in the disorder's DSM-IV definition is: reality testing remains intact, Janiger adds. While a degree of depersonalization may be present in other illnesses, like schizophrenia, this is not a psychotic condition. The person knows that something is terribly wrong, and grapples with trying to figure out what it is. If anything, it's the opposite of insanity. It's like being too sane. You become hypervigilant of your existence and things around you."

http://www.depersonalization.info/overview.html pretty helpful site. good luck!


----------



## theoneirologist (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, I remember reading that, and I agree. Back before any of this DP/DR set in it would only bother me in a normal way, but now since I have this anxiety, I automatically think something is wrong. I remember even laughing and joking to people saying, "hey, I have the weirdest skill ever. I can make the bottom of my feet feel like they're being tickled only when I think of it." It's never spontaneous, it's just when I dwell on it. Pre-DP I remember that if I stumbled across that thought for whatever reason, they would start that feeling and I'd be like "here we go."

But yes, I do reality testing a lot. I think it's just my mind in a cycle of thinking about the DP->automatically assuming something is wrong->more anxiety. I can't really FEEL it persay, but I know deep deep down that this feeling is not right. Hence why I watch countless YouTube videos on it, purchased books, read methods etc. It's like I'm too aware of this feeling.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

thats silly... maybe u just have sensitive feet ha.... the reason they can do it is because they think its coming from sumone else because they are hallucinating... get me? i know wat its like tho.. wen u are scared and u read sumthing that sets u off.. and u cant let go of it... doesnt mean its true tho... its not a main symptoms of schiz.. ya know? ur fine... tell me all ur symptoms and ill honestly tell u wether i thing there is something more wrong then dp/dr... i have thought all of those things too.... but its jsut because u are frightened it myt be sumthing else..


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

Dude... YOU ARE NOT SHIZO. These stuff are funny to read thats all


----------



## theoneirologist (Apr 9, 2012)

My symptoms?

Basically blank mind
No strong emotions
Constantly contemplating my sanity, although that's reduced quite a bit
Detached from body
Being in constant fear, trying to rationalize how I feel
Visual snow

Never had a hallucination, visual or audio. I read the emotion system in the brain is quiet, while the rationalization is in overdrive. It's just me coming up with fearful scenarios to explain the weird feelings DP/DR produces which in then generates more fear and feeds the condition.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

yes, and u have dp. Why do you want schizo in addition ? 
Ya personnaly I want to be shizo, thats not a fear. For forgetting about this madness.


----------



## theoneirologist (Apr 9, 2012)

WHAT? You want schizo?! You might be the only person I've ever heard to wish that upon themselves. And no, I never said I want it, I said that's my brain trying to rationalize my feeling since I'm in a sensitized state. Never did I say I wanted that, that is seriously wrong. Why wouldn't you just want to back to NORMAL to forget about it?


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

there is a secret, but this does not have to be said : going back to normal is impossible

sssshhhttt dont repeat


----------



## theoneirologist (Apr 9, 2012)

noname said:


> there is a secret, but this does not have to be said : going back to normal is impossible
> 
> sssshhhttt dont repeat


Incorrect.


----------

